# Crimson Talon? broadheads



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

They look seriously nice, but I think it'd be easy to bend the blades. Be worth buying some just to play with, and see if they can survive - as in, shoot them through a tyre, a bit of plywood, etc. See the Deadhead test for the sort of thing to try.

But they look soooo coooool....


----------



## camocritters (Oct 15, 2002)

*+ turbo nocks*

if they both spin in the same direction ??

i wonder........... 

the talon on the front and the turbonock on the back and add a drop away rest and
spin baby spin...


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

That would be cool - problem is, if the helical on both of them isn't the same, you could end up with the back of the arrow wanting to spin faster than the back, or vice versa...


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

I checked them out at the ATA show. The blades are supposed to bend around bone instead of break off, and they supposedly fly like a field point. I was going to try some until I saw the suggested retail price of them, $35.99 for a 3-pack! My customers complain about $20 for 3, never mind $36! I decided it wasn't worth eating a case of them to see if they catch on. Pinwheel 12


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

Pinwheel,
Go ahead and order a case. If they don't sell, I will help you eat the leftovers. Burp.... We have your back!


----------



## Maggie (Feb 21, 2003)

*Price*

Price should not matter if the quality of the product is there. Archery hunting is a hobby for most people and if they are going to spend their time out hunting going for an animal don't you think most people would want the best equipment. I think too many dealers look at price on products and it scares them (not just talking about these broadheads). I spend a lot of time hunting because it is what I enjoy doing and I'm not looking to save a couple dollars on inferior equipment. You dealers are the experts in this industry, make sure your customers are using the right equipment.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

*WHAT ?*

I check out the Crimson web page under FAQ. They claim the helical blade desighn {Dead Head} is like pushing a broom stick threw a pillow. Wow I shot a deer last year with a Dead Head and it passed threw it and the shaft went another 20 yards. Just think if I used the Crimson the arrow would still be going. It could be on its way to some distant planet far reaches of space.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: + turbo nocks*



> _Originally posted by camocritters _ talked to the guys from the talon broadehad and they have already tried out the talon with the dead x and said the arrow was very unstable with both the bh and turbo nock spinning was creating some bad flight characteristics so they might try the hunters but it was my understanding that with both spinning and i think they spin the same way you can get a good flight at all but maybe with the the turbo hunters i would wait for more testing from them
> rob k
> *if they both spin in the same direction ??
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Maggie--

I absolutely agree 100% that people should use the best equipment available, and that it is up to us dealers to make such equipment available to our customers. Having said that, I guess maybe I was more than just a little skeptical that these will be the "be all, end all" to "superior broadhead design", having seen and tested similar designs over the many years I have been in this industry. Between that AND the fact that they are at least 1/3 the price again more than other comparable broadheads in the same category for half the quantity, (Usually 6 per pack on most fixed blades vs 3 Crimson Talons, and this is also versus ones that have been proven over the years also) I just wasn't comfortable taking the chance on them myself. My opinion and choice, nothing more or less. If others find they are great, well that may sway me into spending the money on them later down the road. Tough sell tho when you have a market full of great designs like Muzzy, Wasp, T-head and other fixed blades that fly well with a correctly tuned bow and offer excellent penetration and also have double the quantity per package for less money, and on the flip side have Rocket and Wasp and others that cover the mechanicals that fly like fieldpoints, tried and true designs that are still at 1/3 lesser cost. IMHO there are only so many broadheads one needs to carry in a shop, and I carry ones that I have personally tested and feel comfortable with, and ones my customers rely on also. I'm not saying the Crimson Talon would not work well, but I simply am not going to take a chance and throw my hard earned money away until I know for sure. I highly doubt many others will either to be honest. If they have an independent tester run an article in bowhunting world or bowhunter or something I'm sure it would alleviate alot of peoples' fears about them and help their cause. If they catch hold and are all they say they are, I will be first to step up and promote them, but I have eaten too many "fad" items that were also supposed to be "the greatest thing" over the years to warrant doing it again until I know for sure. Just my own thoughts, Pinwheel 12


----------



## camocritters (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: + turbo nocks*



robk said:


> * talked to the guys from the talon broadhead and they have already tried out the talon with the dead x and said the arrow was very unstable with both the bh and turbo nock spinning was creating some bad flight characteristics so they might try the hunters but it was my understanding that with both spinning and i think they spin the same way you can get a good flight at all but maybe with the the turbo hunters i would wait for more testing from them
> rob k
> *


i hope the hunters work .. seems to me that they would have flown strait.. if not superior to all to date..more spin should = more stability 

even if one spins more than another the helical of the weaker one would still assist in flight characteristics? due to it's shape and already designed to be spun that direction

look at a flat regular broadhed the flat surfaces of the blades have to be forced to spin and the talon has a arc bent in the same direction of the spin should have less resistance that is of course the turbo nock was doing all the work but the talons design from the forward motion should aid in the spin also
i don't know don't make since -- seems like it would be the most stable there could be.. "I'm still hopeful"

i will have to try these out maybe ?


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

take your hard earned $36 dollars and buy a proven product, say Thunderhead where $35=6 broadheads and a proven products. Let the pros try them and review them, they will get them for free!! Im free for testing! lol ill spend my money on proven products. easton94


----------



## arrowlauncher (Feb 25, 2003)

Regarding the Crimson Talon, I am excited to finally see a fixed-blade braodhead that promises to cure the ills of all the other fixed-blade broadheads. Particularily a fixed-blade that appears to be able to fly true and straight. I personally think it is well worth the money spent on a product that will help you hit your target. Who cares about buying a broahead because it is cheaper. I hunt to harvest, not tosave money, if these things really perofrm then they are worth every penny. I have bought dozens of other broadheads hoping to get just a few to fly straight. That is a waste of money. We shoot $1000 dollar bow set-ups and worry about spending a couple extra bucks on probably the most important peice of our hunting set-up.


----------



## arrowlauncher (Feb 25, 2003)

One other thing, we spend all our time complaining about errant flying wind-planing fixed-blade broadheads and mechnicals that wound and cripple animals (not killing them) and then a new product comes out that seems to solve these problems and we complain about cost. Holy cow - stick with Wal-Mart brand broadheads, they cost $6 for 3!!. Cheap!! Five years ago no one would imagine paying those outrageous single-cam bow prices, but we did because they are an innovation that helps us shoot better. Come on folks - let's wake up here.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

if the product performs as advertised, by all means its worth it. however i see many, many products out there that advertise things that dont work. until this product is proven, i will stick with the number one broadhead, and most proven, thunderhead. easton94


----------



## arrowlauncher (Feb 25, 2003)

Easton 94 - I couldn't agree more about using those products that are proven winners! Thunderheads have put literally hundreds of animals in the P&Y Book. I agree also that we must wait and see if this product really works as advertised. We will know very soon I'm sure. I'm hoping that it does, I would love to shoot a broadhead that has flatter trajectory and increased fps. Their web site says you can use small vanes (2"). That intriques me. I have always been told by the "pros" (Chuck Adams, Folkrod, Norb Mullaney, etc.) that you have to use big vanes and feathers. I spoke with an aerodynamics professor at my university and he said this thing will work. Can't wait! Thanks for your insight.


----------



## archeryoutfitr (Feb 28, 2003)

This sounds like the answer. Finally a fixed blade head that flies properly. I am an outfitter and have seen the ineffectiveness of mechanical heads on game such as black bear and moose ( enough so as to not allow their use in my camp). I have also bow hunted enough to know the problems associated with fixed blade flight. Let's face it if fixed blade heads flew properly then we never would have seen mechanicals. I talked with the guys at Crimson Talon and the science, research and testing that went into this is amazing. They encouraged me to contact Lancaster Archery if I was not fully convinced since some of the testing was conducted there. After my conversation with Lancaster, I can't wait until they hit the market, the first of April, to purchase some. As for those who think they are too pricey....The game we hunt desirve more than to be lost due to lengthy sparse blood trails or simply crippled ( NO MATTER WHAT THE COST!!!)


----------



## cmhunter (Dec 3, 2002)

I can't see where it tells the cutting dia. on these heads. Anybody know what it is. Thanks.


----------



## archeryoutfitr (Feb 28, 2003)

Apparently the cutting diameter for the 85 grain and 100 grain heads are the same 1 1/4". The 125 grain is a whopping 1 1/2".


----------



## arrowlauncher (Feb 25, 2003)

*crimson talon*

Archery Outfitter: I called the manufacturer, they said that the Talon will be available in 85-grain (1 1/4" cutting diameter); 100-grain (1 1/4" cutting diameter) and 125-grain ( 1 1/2" cutting diameter) just like you said. Those are some big numbers for a fixed-blade! I talked with the owner Scott who said they have been swamped with e-mails and phone calls from the outdoor press and archers asking about their new design. Their web site is http://www.spintite.com Let me know if you hear anything else.


----------



## arrowlauncher (Feb 25, 2003)

Heard through the grapevine that a lot of product testing was performed at Lancaster Archery Supply in Lancaster, PA. Gave them a call to ask more about the product. They said that they had some 30 shooters test the Talon. No one could make it shoot poorly. All shooters had pefect flight no matter what the bow configuration or arrow setup. Said they had taken a 565 pound Russian boar at 25 yards with a pass-through of both shields using the Talon!! I think we may be on to something here. Lancaster is (800) 829-7408 in case anyone wants to confirm the claims as I did. Still can't wait to try it. SOmeone else call Lancaster and get the story and see if it checks out.


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

I am very excited to try these heads has anyone had any direct contact with them yet?


----------



## arrowlauncher (Feb 25, 2003)

MSP21:

I spoke with the manufacturer a couple days ago. He said they will be available in a couple weeks for purchase. As previously mentioned, talked with the guys at Lancaster, they said they are the real deal. I am personally anxiously awaiting their arrival at the retailers to give them a go. Can't hang with other fixed-blades, never can get them to fly right. Don't have much faith in mechanicals either. Hope these Crimson Talons are everything they claim they are. The web-site is spintite.com. I also saw them advertised on the Outdoor Channel this past week. Wish we could buy them.......


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

These heads look interesting. If they fly the way they claim, I would pay $100.00. 

Lets post any test results as soon as we get them!


----------



## CAC (Jan 16, 2003)

Look interesting, but aren't they barbed?

Chris


----------



## RobinPirnak (Jul 28, 2002)

We have one at our local lanes, just a sample and i tried it with one of my buddies. It flies like a dart, best shooting broadhead i have ever seen.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Looks like they are 90 degrees on the back of the blade (not barbed). They would be legal in NY.


----------



## CAC (Jan 16, 2003)

Here's an enlarged photo with the area I would be concerned about highlighted. I wouldn't be comfortable saying that’s not barbed. Then again I haven't seen one up close. From these pictures it shows the blades trailing edge coming down at 90 degrees, but not going into the ferulle. Instead there is an angle about 45 deg. back to the tip and it still doesn't look like it goes into the ferulle. I'm assuming that the design, if what I'm seeing is true, is to allow the blades trailing edge to flex. 

My regulations don't define what barbed is, so maybe it's ok.

 

Chris


----------



## arrowlauncher (Feb 25, 2003)

Can't believe that would be considered "barbed" - will have to see one in person. A "barb" on this thing would stop it on entry, can't beleive its so.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

*CAC*

You may be right, I think you could make an argument for it either way. However if your average Encon officer looked at it I doubt they would have a problem and even if they did they would have a difficult time prosecuting the violation. You could ask Encon to look at it and give you a preliminary judgement as to its compliance.

The "no barbs" rule is designed to allow deer to pull a non-lethal arrow out of their body without too much resistance, or make it easier for the arrow to come out on it own etc.

As a purely practical matter, if this head shoots just like field tips then it may very well end up keeping alot of deer from being wounded in the first place.


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

With the added rotation, how much will this change arrow flight over field points, I would think one might see a slight lift in the shaft at further distances, am I wrong in thinking this way? I understand that the faster rotation to greater the stabliity, but not achieving the same with field points I think there should be some difference.


----------

